# Radioactive marbles glow under uv light



## JimH (May 19, 2004)

For some fun playing with your UV flashlight, check this out.


----------



## PeLu (May 19, 2004)

These are pretty usual vaseline glass marbles. Vaseline glass was used a lot for art deco lamps. 
If any European CPF wants to have one (for free), send me an email.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 19, 2004)

I have a Vaseline glass marble that I found a month or so back...let's see if I have a picture of it fluorescing under UVA radiation...BRB...There...Got one...







I believe Vaseline glass is a small amount of uranium oxide melted in with regular glass. In normal light, it should have a pale yellow-green appearance to it.
Under UV or NUV, it should fluoresce a bright green color.


----------



## GJW (May 19, 2004)

Try hitting some tritium with UV light.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## fluorescent (May 19, 2004)

I've been collecting fluorescent marbles for over ten years... it's Uranium Dioxide that is typically added...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (May 21, 2004)

That website is a farce! I've used particle accelerators and never needed a damn marble! Let alone anything with Uranium in it.

Bit of a laugh though.


----------



## mattheww50 (May 21, 2004)

I'd debate how radioactive they are as well. Uranium is actually very stable, with a half life measured in billions of years. A sizable portion of the potassium in your body is K40, radioactive, with a similar half life, yet we don't glow in the dark
For a very long time, Uranium compounds were used in ceramic glazes. They aren't any longer, but it isn't because it is radioactive, the hazard is that Uranium is a heavy metal.


In the 1960's I worked with a researcher trying to do body imaging using K40 in humans. WE got nowhere. It was in the nuclear medicine department at a major University Hospital, even though the background contamination on the floor was
orders of magnitude below AEC limits at the time, it was still enough to bury the K40 we were looking for. The reality is Uranium Oxide is so stable that you can handle the pellets with your bare hands (I have done so).
The hazard from the uranium oxide isn't the radiation, it is a lot more dangerous as a garden variety heavy metal.


----------



## PeterW (May 21, 2004)

tritium..... I trust you have been shining UV onto your glowring?? It isn't the tritium glowing but the phosphor coating inside the tube. In normal operation the tritium radiation causes it to glow green, you are shining UV onto it which also causes it to glow, but your light is 'brighter' than the tritiums radiation.

PEterW


----------



## Draco_Americanus (May 21, 2004)

I too belive the ratings from united nuclear are over rated for the mables. I have one that I got off of ebay and it's only about 4 cpm (clicks per minute) on my giger counter, thats barly above normal background radiation in my home. 
I illiminate mine under UVA or UVC as I have a flourescent rock collection as well. I would love to get my paws on some of the mables that Fluorescent posted. I wonder where He found them at ?
Has any one ordered from United Nuclear ? They have some items that I may be interested in but don't wish to get ripped off.


----------



## INRETECH (May 21, 2004)

Go to Ebay.com and search for "Vaseline Glass Marbles", you should be able to get them for $0.10 to $0.25 each

Here is a Vaseline glass knife I found, and YES - it is sharp !

http://www.inretech.com/pictures/knife2.jpg

Glowing picture (Will post when I get time)

http://www.inretech.com/pictures/knife3.jpg


----------



## Frenchyled (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Pelu /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I received my sample of vaseline glass marble, nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And with My 6W PM6 UV McGizmo mod, it glow brightly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 24, 2004)

Pelu,
e-mail sent,if isn't too late.
Thanks,
Pietro.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Draco_Americanus said:*
I illiminate mine under UVA or UVC as I have a flourescent rock collection as well.

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you collected your own fluorescent specimens or have you purchased the fluorescent collections from placed like Edmund Scientific? The only fluorescent mineral that I've found in my area is calcite, so I've resorted to buying samples from various sources including mineral shows and online vendors.


----------



## PeLu (Jun 4, 2004)

I know it is completely off topic, but all requested marbles are sent out (thanks to my daughter). Due to a change in Austrian postage fees my flat rate envelopes were no longer valid, so it needed some more time. 
I got them some time ago, but I had to buy 50 or so and only wanted 3 or 4 (and they were much more than 10c/piece but still not worth to remember).
If anybody asked for one not getting it until Monday or so, please write me an email...

To be a little bit on-topic:
Has anybody tried vaseline glass with different UV wavelenghts? I do currently not have any working short wave UV light at home, but will try as soon as possible..


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't own or have access to a shortwave UV source of any type, so this test will have to be up to somebody else who has a Vaseline glass marble or other Vaseline glass article, and both longwave and shortwave UV sources. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I don't own or have access to a shortwave UV source of any type, so this test will have to be up to somebody else who has a Vaseline glass marble or other Vaseline glass article, and both longwave and shortwave UV sources. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have the UV sources, although I've lost all my (Vaseline glass) marbles /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2004)

I can loan you my Vaseline glass marble, if you wish.
PM me your address, and I can have it in the mail Monday, around 1:00pm PDT.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I can loan you my Vaseline glass marble, if you wish.
PM me your address, and I can have it in the mail Monday, around 1:00pm PDT. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Craig. Or I can loan you a shortwave UV lamp. It's not terribly large so it wouldn't cost much to ship it, especially if I leave out the AA cells. Let me know which you'd prefer.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 4, 2004)

Craig & PhotonWrangler, don't waste your $$ shipping a marble back & forth...PhotonWrangler, PM me!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 4, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sigman said:*
Craig & PhotonWrangler, don't waste your $$ shipping a marble back & forth...PhotonWrangler, PM me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMs sent to you and Craig. Thanks.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Pelu,
I have received today the vaseline glass marble.
Under UV light it is very bright!

Thanks again.

Pietro.


----------

